# Matagorda guide (non-fishing)



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

A friend of mine and some friends are staying at mermaid house in Rockport week of 6/15. They are looking for a captain to cruise them around the bay and ideally dock on Matty for a little exploring (if there are still any usable docks..north end maybe?). No fishing, just sight seeing. Might be 10-12 folks but likely 5-6. Buddy says the folks are used to nice stuff, so I assume they will be happier on fancier bay rig. All should be nice folks though. Any suggestions for a guide and rig?

Appears dock is still available at north end of island. They would prefer boat pickup in Rockport but would probably drive north if needed


----------

